

BB84 Protocol, the first quantum cryptography protocol, explained - jsnk
http://youtu.be/UVzRbU6y7Ks

======
bnr
I don't get how this is better than keypair cryptography.

~~~
DarkShikari
RSA cryptography can be broken quickly by quantum computers. There are other
public/private key schemes that might avoid that problem, though none are
widely used. Some of these rely on NP-complete problems instead of merely BQP
problems like factoring.

Quantum cryptography, if correctly implemented, _should_ be theoretically
unbreakable, not merely "hard" to break -- much like a one-time pad.

~~~
mindslight
I know of no one time pad algorithms for message authentication, which is a
critical component of basically all real-world cryptographic systems. IMHO
talking about bare XOR as "theoretically unbreakable" misleads newbies as to
the important concepts in modern cryptography.

